# Dean and Epidural injections



## aschaeve (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone seen the new policies that Dean is putting in place as of 11-1-12, that you can no longer bill for for Thoracic/Cervical Epidurals anymore.  I know some of this applies to the outpatient Pain doctors office but what about inpatient stays?  

Alicia, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 31, 2012)

What is Dean?


----------



## lenora rodes (Nov 1, 2012)

Dean is an insurance plan in Wisconsin.

Per their policy epidurals are not medically necessary. POS seems irrelevant....sorry.

Check for yourself:

http://www.deancare.com/pdf/medicalpolicies/9415 NonSvcsPolicy.pdf

Lenora, CPC, CANPC, COBGC


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 1, 2012)

Unless I am missing something.......it would appear that they are not going to cover cervical or thoracic discography. Discography involves injecting dye into the affected suspected herniated nucleosus pulposa to try to illicit a pain response.

Are you speaking of therapeutic epidural injections FOR pain that are not being reimbursed?


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 1, 2012)

The list includes cervical epidurals as well... alphabetized under C ... took me a while to find it


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 1, 2012)

My apologies.......I do see the cervical epidural injection-not medically necessary. Tough crowd that Dean group.


----------

